# DVR to PC



## runriot (Sep 27, 2003)

hello all, im new to the board so forgive me if this question has been gone over. Can you copy the movies that were recorded to the PC? If so can i hear how?

Thanks


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Sure - get you a TV capture card...


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

If you want to transfer them digitally then it's not covered here. You can search for a yahoo newsgroup called dishrip. They will help you there, altough i must warn you that opening your DVR will void the warranty.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

runriot said:


> hello all, im new to the board so forgive me if this question has been gone over. Can you copy the movies that were recorded to the PC? If so can i hear how?
> 
> Thanks


Hi runriot and welcome to DBSTalk! :welcome_s

The easiest way is to get a capture device on your PC and then transfer the movies in real time using the S-Video output connector and left and right audio connectors of your satellite receiver to your PC.

There are ways of extracting programs directly from the hard drive but it would require you to remove the hard drive from your receiver which would void the warranty. The process can also be time consuming and not all that easy. We also don't allow that sort of discussion on these forums but I'm sure someone can point you in the right direction.


----------



## shred (Apr 30, 2003)

Go here if you really want to play and are not afraid of messing up your pvr. http://groups.yahoo.com/group/dishrip/

I want to play but feel it isnt worth risking messing up a $300
receiver.
If i can find a cheap 501/508 then its on,but with everyone wanting one do to no dvr fee it looks like im outta luck.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Wont the riaa Come after him for this ?????


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

pez2002 said:


> Wont the riaa Come after him for this ?????


The RIAA probably would sue us just for remembering what we watched if they could figure a way to do it!


----------



## psycaz (Oct 4, 2002)

A lot of current dv camcorders now can convert the video to digital format and send it to a pc via firewire. Its usually refered to as "pass-through" in the manuals. Helps eliminate theneed to buy a capture card if you don't have one and speeds up the process.


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

I have a Directv Tivo receiver and tried to extract video both ways:
1) Capturing the S-Video output via a PC capture card
2) Extracting the video directly from the Tivo via USB-Ethernet adapter

(Tivo has a lot of hacks that make it very easy to extract video and do a lot of other things, like even setting up a web site inside your receiver, so you can control it from anywhere)

Comments:

- Process 1 involves conversion of the MPEG streams to Analog (S-Video) format and re-encoding into the PC from analog into MPEG. This obviously is more work in my opinion, and there is visible degradation of video and audio quality. I compared the same movie via process 1 and process 2 and noticed a bit of pixelation and some artifacts in process 1 while the one using process 2 was as clear as the original Directv broadcast.
- Process 1 requires that you re-play your whole movie while your PC is acquiring the movie, while process 2 can get you the movie by simply transferring the HD file to your PC, no replay involved. (assuming you don't bother having your PC always attached to your receiver, so you can capture in real-time). If you record in the reciever HD first, as most people usually do then process 1 requires the re-play.
- Process 2 was much faster, it involved only a direct ftp from my PC to my Tivo receiver's ip-address, and at 100MB/sec it took just a couple of minutoes to copy the whole movie over to my PC HD and then a couple more to burn it into 2 CDs (disclaimer: for my own consumption only, so the folks at the recording studios don't get mad at me).

So, clearly, if you can, copy your movies directly to your HD, without re-encoding. It's much cleaner and much faster/easier, granted you had the initial hack already installed....

Not sure though if in the Dish Network case it's as simple as this, I've heard the hacking process is WAY more complex and WAY more limited... well, if this is true, and you want to rip your movies, I just have one recommendation: go for a Directv/Tivo combination, I did !!!


----------



## jened (Nov 13, 2002)

pez2002 said:


> Wont the riaa Come after him for this ?????


probably not unless he distributes the programs illegally. you usually don't get in trouble, if you don't break the law.


----------



## toad57 (Apr 23, 2002)

Another method to making personal backups of your recordings is to eliminate the PC altogether and go with a standalone DVD recorder. I chose a Panasonic DMR-E80H (DVR + DVD burner) and it seems to be doing the job just fine. You can't do any special effects type stuff (fades, wipes, etc.) but basic cutting out junk is doable.

I also got this unit to get rid of a massive accumulation of video on VHS tapes (which may be beginning to degrade anyway).

See this forum for lots of discussion/info on DVD recorders.


----------



## texas39 (Nov 11, 2003)

Im going to buy a ATI All in wonder 9600 capture card to record Dish Signal to my PC Harddrive.
Has anyone else used this Video card ? and what is the best way to hook it up ? 

Exampleirectly from Video out on my 301 receiver or S-Video out to What input on the AIW (All in Wonder) card? 

Want to be able to record off the Dish network signal and/or watch the Channel on my receiver on my PC too.

looking for all possible easy hookup combinations for Dish receiver to PC using the all in wonder capture card


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

talk about a post from the dead this post is over 2 yrs old


----------



## Geeke19 (Oct 16, 2004)

Man WTF does the RIAA have to do with tv. screw the RIAA and MPAA!


----------



## Racerx (Dec 5, 2004)

AppliedAggression said:


> If you want to transfer them digitally then it's not covered here. You can search for a yahoo newsgroup called dishrip. They will help you there, altough i must warn you that opening your DVR will void the warranty.


 That is fine, so long as you don't have something like the 522, which I have. I followed your link, and spoke to someone form the site, and they informed me that their software wasn't useable for the 522, because of the ecryption scheme. AGH!!!


----------

